# Two beautiful boys need a home together



## shortcake23 (Aug 15, 2008)

These boys are so cute:
http://www.golden-rescue.net/main/archives/1440

They want them to go to a home together. One is 4 years old and the other is 3 and a half.

They are in the Toronto, Ontario (Canada) area.


----------



## S-Dog's Mom (Jan 9, 2009)

OMG... they look a lot like my Simon.

Imagine the fun that THREE goldens and a lab X would have! (the chaos.../the mess/ the FUR!)

Hubby would absolutely kill me, but let me tell you, if I had my way, the house would be filled with Goldens!

I'm so hooked.

I hope these boys find a forever home soon!


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

OMG,what a cuties!!!!I hope they find forever home soon.


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

If you don't mind I will cross-post this on my site!

Hope they find their fur-ever home soon!!! They're both gorgeous!!


----------



## shortcake23 (Aug 15, 2008)

No, I don't mind.

Hope they find a forever home too. If it was just up to me, I'd get them both too. Then I'd have three goldies in my home and two cats! FH would go nuts! LOL!


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Sounds like a good plan to me


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

If I currently only had one I would take them both in a heartbeat. They are so sweet looking.. hope they find a home soon.


----------



## shortcake23 (Aug 15, 2008)

Lego&Jacub said:


> Sounds like a good plan to me


Oh, don't tempt me! 
It's hard for me to resist since I just LOVE Goldens! But I have to think with my head right now and not my heart...


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*There is somone on forum*

There is someone on this forum looking to rescue a Golden and she's in Canada.
Here is her thread
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=56422


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

My FIL lives in Oakville, and he has an old Westie who has diabetes and has now gone blind. He has expressed his desire for a lab or golden (since he's grown to love ours)...and these guys seem perfect for him. I have forwarded the link to my husband...

I'm sure they won't be homeless for long!


----------



## shortcake23 (Aug 15, 2008)

Karen519 said:


> There is someone on this forum looking to rescue a Golden and she's in Canada.
> Here is her thread
> http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=56422


Yes, it's *asiacat
*I PMed her about it.


----------



## S-Dog's Mom (Jan 9, 2009)

oh dear.... I just sent their link to hubby, saying, "can we???"

He asked if I could go live with THEM instead....

Do you think that's a "no"?


----------



## shortcake23 (Aug 15, 2008)

S-Dog's Mom said:


> oh dear.... I just sent their link to hubby, saying, "can we???"
> 
> He asked if I could go live with THEM instead....
> 
> Do you think that's a "no"?



LOL!! I think so. :


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I emailed this to my friend Georgi, who has been looking for the right rescue for 6 months. She has 80 acres on the ocean, but no fence, so some rescues won't consider her. She 's an experienced home, and lost her goldie Schuyler when he was 13. She's a great owner, so maybe these two would be a match.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

S-Dog's Mom said:


> oh dear.... I just sent their link to hubby, saying, "can we???"
> 
> He asked if I could go live with THEM instead....
> 
> Do you think that's a "no"?



That's exactly what Jeff would say to me. Party pooper.  LOL


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

OH I wold love them..but I think I'd have to go live with them too...oh well. I am sure they will get forever homes fast! They are gorgeous!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Ken has said no numerous times*

We have a rescued Golden Ret. and a Samoyed and I've been working on my hubby for years for a third, but it's a NO GO!

Ken is also hesitant to foster-Think Ken knows that if we foster a dog the chances of she/he staying forever are about 100%, on his part, too!!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Ljilly28 said:


> I emailed this to my friend Georgi, who has been looking for the right rescue for 6 months. She has 80 acres on the ocean, but no fence, so some rescues won't consider her. She 's an experienced home, and lost her goldie Schuyler when he was 13. She's a great owner, so maybe these two would be a match.


I hope they will make an exception if they require fences. It's not often someone is ready to adopt 2 GR's.


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Ljilly28 said:


> I emailed this to my friend Georgi, who has been looking for the right rescue for 6 months. She has 80 acres on the ocean, but no fence, so some rescues won't consider her. She 's an experienced home, and lost her goldie Schuyler when he was 13. She's a great owner, so maybe these two would be a match.


Wow! This could be an amazing match for her!


----------

